# Suma watts resistencias



## jgaztelu (Ago 19, 2010)

Hola:

El otro día me asaltó una duda, a ver si alguien me la puede resolver.
Se que cuando conectas dos baterias en serie se suman los voltajes, y que cuando las conectas en paralelo se suman los amperios.
Tambien se que cuando conectas dos resistencias en serie se suman los ohms (R1+R2=Rt) y cuando las conectas en paralelo se suman a la inversa (1/Rt=1/R1+1/R2)

Mi duda es: Si conecto resistencias en paralelo, aumenta la potencia que esa "red" de resistencias soporta?
Es decir, si pongo dos resistencias de 1/4 Watt en paralelo, podria hacer pasar 1/2 Watt sin que se quemaran?

Muchas gracias,
salu2!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2010)

Resistencias en serie o paralelo, la potencia capaz de disipar se suma.


----------



## jgaztelu (Ago 19, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Resistencias en serie o paralelo, la potencia capaz de disipar se suma.



Entonces, dos resistencias de 1/4 watt en serie, tambien disipan 1/2 watt, ni?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2010)

*Sip*.           .


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2010)

jgaztelu dijo:


> Entonces, dos resistencias de 1/4 watt en serie, tambien disipan 1/2 watt, ni?



Mas bien "pueden disipar"
Si conectas en serie dos resistencias a la misma tensión que antes disiparán menos.


----------



## sammaael (Ago 29, 2010)

en ese caso el valor de ellas debe ser la mitad del original
saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2010)

No la potencia es cuadrática a la tensión

¿Sabes la ley de Ohm y la de Joule?


----------



## sammaael (Ago 30, 2010)

lo que queria decir era si conecta dos resistencias en serie de 1/4 W para qeu disipen los 1/2 w estas deben ser de la mitad del valor ohmnico deseado!.

y si, algo  conozco sobre ohms y joule


----------



## nickleby (Jul 31, 2022)

Saludos. Disculpen revivir este tema viejo, pero hoy se me presentó la misma duda. Para una cuestión momentánea necesito 12V 4A, pero tengo un adaptador de 16V 4A, esos 4V de diferencia los estoy bajando con unas resistencias cerámicas (que luego de hacer el cálculo para bajar el voltaje me da 1Ω y 16W). Para que me de 1Ω y obtener un poco más de margen en los vatios tengo 3 resistencias cerámicas en paralelo, una es de 10W y las otras dos de 7W. Tengo los 12V en la salida y los amperios, pero los 4V extra que se están disipando en forma de calor lo hacen sólo en una de las resistencias (la de 10W). En paralelo no se suman los vatios de igual forma? O debo modificar la resistencias (y sus valores) y colocarlas en serie? Leyendo por Internet indican que en paralelo se suman, pero no entiendo entonces por qué sólo una de las resistencias es la que se está ocupando para disipar y no las 3. Se que lo ideal es usar un adaptador de 12V directamente o un módulo DC/DC step down, pero no tengo a la mano. Por eso pensé en las resistencias, pero no quiero que el calor en exceso la reviente. Gracias si alguien puede orientarme.


----------



## J2C (Jul 31, 2022)

.


Depende de los valores de cada una de las resistencias. Dado que con el valor sabremos la corriente que circula por cada una de ellas.



Salu2.-


----------



## unmonje (Jul 31, 2022)

jgaztelu dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> El otro día me asaltó una duda, a ver si alguien me la puede resolver.
> Se que cuando conectas dos baterias en serie se suman los voltajes, y que cuando las conectas en paralelo se suman los amperios.
> ...


SI , solo que al llegar a 0,5 watts ya estarían muy calientes o peor.

En serie o paralelo la capacidad de disipar potencia es la misma. Lo que varía es su *resistencia interna TOTAL*
En *serie aumenta* la resistencia
En* paralelo disminuye*  la resistencia.

R1=10 ohms - 1Watt
R2=10 ohms - 1Watt
Serie :
RT = R1+R2  => RT= 10+10 =20 Ohms
PT= PR1+PR2 => PT = 1+1 = 2Watts

Paralelo :
RT = 1/ (1/R1)+(1/R2)  => RT=1/ (1/10+1/10 )=5 ohms
PT= PR1+PR2 => PT = 1+1 = 2Watts

Lo que si va a cambiar es la ecuación, o dicho de otro modo, a que tensión se alcanza la disipación máxima.
👇 Aqui puede verse la diferencia al alcanzar la potencia máxima, para las puestas en serie o en paralelo.


----------



## nickleby (Jul 31, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Depende de los valores de cada una de las resistencias. Dado que con el valor sabremos la corriente que circula por cada una de ellas.
> ...


Saludos, bueno, realmente no tengo 1Ω exacto, la de 10W es de 1.2Ω y las otras 2 de 7W son de 910Ω. Sumadas en paralelo la resistencia da prácticamente los 1.2Ω, que es lo más cercano que tengo a 1Ω y que aguante más vatios. Lo mido con un multímetro analógico, realmente no estoy seguro al 100% que de los 12V de salida, quizá algo más, o menos, pero el aparato no se quemó así que supongo está obteniendo el voltaje adecuado o tiene un margen de maniobra.


----------



## switchxxi (Jul 31, 2022)

nickleby dijo:


> la de 10W es de 1.2Ω y las otras 2 de 7W son de 910Ω



Ahí esta el problema, toda la corriente va a pasar por la de 1.2 Ohms, las otras ni se "mosquean".

Dividí los 2V que tenes de caída por cada resistencia separada, eso te dará la corriente que circula por cada una, luego multiplica esa corriente por los 2V y vas a ver porque la de 1.2 Ohms se caliente en demasía.

Pon 3 resistencias en paralelo de 4.7 Ohms = 1.5 Ohms. Ahí se va a dividir la potencia en las 3 por igual.

O 3 de 0.47 en serie, mismo resultado.

O usa un regulador switching que seria la mejor opción (Aunque debe estar diseñado para trabajar con una diferencia de 2V).


----------



## nickleby (Jul 31, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Ahí esta el problema, toda la corriente va a pasar por la de 1.2 Ohms, las otras ni se "mosquean".
> 
> Dividí los 2V que tenes de caída por cada resistencia separada, eso te dará la corriente que circula por cada una, luego multiplica esa corriente por los 2V y vas a ver porque la de 1.2 Ohms se caliente en demasía.
> 
> ...


Gracias, si, efectivamente haciendo el cálculo, por la de 1.2 es donde pasa la mayor parte de la corriente.
El problema es que no tengo resistencias de esos valores que me sumen los 16W o más para disipar los 4V, sólo tengo 3 de 1.2Ω y 10W. Podría poner 2 en serie y la 3ra en paralelo, pero el resultado final sería 0.8Ω que no sé si me bajarán la corriente de 16V a 12V.
Igualmente pienso comprar el adaptador de corriente de 12V 4A, pero quería probar antes. Saludos.


----------



## switchxxi (Jul 31, 2022)

No se de donde saque que la caída era de 2V 

Si conseguís una mas de 1.2 Ohms  podes armar dos series de dos resistencias y cada serie en paralelo entre si, dando 1.2 Ohms y 40W.

El único problema y por lo que no se puede hacer lo que quieres con resistencias, es que cuando el consumo baje la tensión se disparara.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2022)

Mirá que si la carga no es constante , no sirve lo de las resistencias.


----------



## nickleby (Jul 31, 2022)

Gracias por la ayuda! Igual lo esencial que quería era comprobar que funcionara el aparato y por lo menos me sirvió las resistencias para probarlo. Saludos!


----------



## unmonje (Jul 31, 2022)

Error, este sería el gráfico correcto.  🥴 No llegue a tiempo para corregir


----------



## Scooter (Ago 1, 2022)

nickleby dijo:


> Saludos. Disculpen revivir este tema viejo, pero hoy se me presentó la misma duda.


Disculpado por revivir hilos, de no usar punto y aparte no te disculpo.


nickleby dijo:


> Para una cuestión momentánea necesito 12V 4A, pero tengo un adaptador de 16V 4A, esos 4V de diferencia los estoy bajando con unas resistencias cerámicas (que luego de hacer el cálculo para bajar el voltaje me da 1Ω y 16W).


Peor que mala idea, muy muy muy malisisissima idea usar resistencias para bajar tensión de una fuente. Tema comentado billones de veces en el foro. Busca y hallarás los motivos.
Busca otro modo, este no vale.



nickleby dijo:


> Para que me de 1Ω y obtener un poco más de margen en los vatios tengo 3 resistencias cerámicas en paralelo, una es de 10W y las otras dos de 7W.


No das datos, no dices el valor de las resistencias.
Así que a la mala idea hay que sumar la falta de datos.
No tengo ni idea de qué estás haciendo.
Es imprescindible el valor de cada resistencia para saber qué pasa.


nickleby dijo:


> Tengo los 12V en la salida y los amperios, pero los 4V extra que se están disipando en forma de calor lo hacen sólo en una de las resistencias (la de 10W).


Como no das datos imprescindibles pues ni idea, será como tu dices, o no.
Es imprescindible saber el valor de las resistencias


nickleby dijo:


> En paralelo no se suman los vatios de igual forma? O debo modificar la resistencias (y sus valores) y colocarlas en serie?


La potencia siempre se suma.
Bien sumada.
Sin los datos que no das no sé qué es lo que tengo que sumar.
La potencia nominal puede que se pueda sumar o puede que no, depende la la conexión y los valores que no sabemos.


nickleby dijo:


> Leyendo por Internet indican que en paralelo se suman, pero no entiendo entonces por qué sólo una de las resistencias es la que se está ocupando para disipar y no las 3.


Porque no sabes que es lo que estás haciendo, se ve que no entiendes ni la ley de Ohm no la de Joule, ni la serie ni el paralelo por lo usé preguntas.
Cuando nos des los datos quizás lo entiendas 


nickleby dijo:


> Se que lo ideal es usar un adaptador de 12V directamente o un módulo DC/DC step down, pero no tengo a la mano. Por eso pensé en las resistencias, pero no quiero que el calor en exceso la reviente.


Hay algún que otro atajo, el peor de todos es que estás usando.
Tienes todos los puntos que que varias cosas revienten por lo que describes.


nickleby dijo:


> Gracias si alguien puede orientarme.


De nada, da los valores de las resistencias y vamos viendo.

Datos imprescindibles:
Valor de las resistencias.
Consumo exacto real, no el nominal, de la carga. Eso en el caso de que lo puedas saber.

En general parece que confundes el nominal con el real. Ejemplo: Que en el velocímetro de mi coche ponga 220km/h no significa que mi coche circule siempre a 220km/h, significa que se supone que los puede alcanzar, pero nunca lo hará en la realidad. En los cálculos que haga de tiempos y velocidades tendré que usar siempre la real, nunca 220km/h.

Lo primero que me hace dudar es que no sé por qué supones que tu carga consume 4A a 12V. Puede que lo haga de forma continua, pero lo más probable es que alguna vez puede que lo haga o sea lo nominal. En la realidad esa carga consumirá lo que crea conveniente y con un consumo cambiante la resistencia de 1Ω tendrá una caída de tensión cambiante. Bueno, puede que tu carga sea constante, pero como tampoco dices que es, pues no lo sabemos.
En general las cargas son cambiantes, solo unas pocas son constantes.


EDITADO:


nickleby dijo:


> Saludos, bueno, realmente no tengo 1Ω exacto, la de 10W es de 1.2Ω y las otras 2 de 7W son de 910Ω. Sumadas en paralelo la resistencia da prácticamente los 1.2Ω, que es lo más cercano que tengo a 1Ω y que aguante más vatios. Lo mido con un multímetro analógico, realmente no estoy seguro al 100% que de los 12V de salida, quizá algo más, o menos, pero el aparato no se quemó así que supongo está obteniendo el voltaje adecuado o tiene un margen de maniobra.


Perdón por el ladrillo anterior, no había visto este post.
Pues puede quitar las resistencias de 910 Ω sin ningún problema porque no hacen nada ahí como ya has comprobado tu mismo .
Simplificando y redondeando valores, como tienes una de 10 y dos de 1000en paralelo, si por la de 10 pasa 1, por las de 1000 pasan 0,01 así que lo mismo te da 1 que 1,02 tienes exactamente lo mismo con solo la de 10 que poniendo unas de 1000 en paralelo, lógicamente.

Símil hidráulico de loque estás haciendo: Pones un tubo de 1m² de sección, si uno por el que puedes pasar por dentro a cuatro patas (resistencia de 12Ω), y le pones dos mangueras en paralelo de 1cm² en paralelo, si unas en las que no te cabe el dedo meñique (resistencias de 920Ω). ¿Para que le pones esas mangueras aparte de para entretenerte?. Dices "se calienta una y las otras no". No ves que una "mueve molino" y las otras dos "solo adornan"

Calcula las corrientes y las potencias en cada una y verás lo que está pasando.
I=U/R
P=U•I

Claro, U es la real e I es la real, no son las que se te ocurran a ti.

¿Cuál es tu carga?
¿Por qué afirmas esos consumos?
El hecho de que "funciona" no implica que vaya a seguir funcionando mucho tiempo o que lo haga confiablemente.


nickleby dijo:


> Gracias por la ayuda! Igual lo esencial que quería era comprobar que funcionara el aparato y por lo menos me sirvió las resistencias para probarlo. Saludos!


Si, funciona hasta que se rompa, y si lo conectas directo también funcionará hasta que se rompa. Incluso puede que no se rompa en ninguno de los dos casos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 1, 2022)

nickleby dijo:


> Igualmente pienso comprar el adaptador de corriente de 12V 4A, pero quería probar antes. Saludos.


Lástima de tiempo perdido


----------

